# Opera polls looking for your votes



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Since these are in the Classical Music Discussion Polls forum, I wanted to make sure all our opera fans know about them and have a chance to vote. My preference is you vote in both of these polls:

Greatest Opera Composer: Mozart or other?

Greatest Opera Composer: Wagner or Other?


----------

